# Restoring the Matte leather look...?



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

My Z4 (bmw e89) has ivory nappa leather on the seats. They've gone a bit shiny over the years of use and I wonder if there's something I can use to make them matte again? I've tried the BMW cleaner (that makes it more shiny). I've tried the AD leather cleaner, which cleans but doesn't do much to remove the shine, I've also tried gliptone leather cleaner which is very good at cleaning but again doesn't leave a matte finish. Any products you could recommend to make them all nice and matte again?


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

You might want to take a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367475

This gives a great 50:50 shot of getting the leather back to a matte look.

Also on a lighter coloured leather, such as yours, I would suggest you use our DyeBlock product for easier cleaning and elimination of colour transfer from jeans, etc.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

A water based foam cleaner will give the safest and most effective results - shine is usually caused by the build up of dirt together with abrasion and inappropriate products like conditioners. 
Use Auto Foam to deep clean agitating with a brush or Leather Cleaning Pads and then protect with LTT LeatherGuard which will protect against dirt and help stop dye transfer on your pale leather. 
This will leave the leather with the original finish and help stop the build up of a sheen
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

+1 for Dr.Leather.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Dr leather spray first and agitate with a soft brush.Then dye block as Dr leather suggests. After that a wipe over with the dr leather wipes on your weekly maintenance wash should keep them looking pristine.


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

I use autosmart leather cleaner makes the seats smell like new leather and look like matt again like they've just come from the factory


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

I know ones the drivers an ones passenger but you get the point


----------

